# Modern Standard Arabic



## Hirose

Dear reader, 

I am a student who will be travelling to Egypt soon and I am in need of an Arabic tutor/teacher who can teach me Modern Standard Arabic, preferably a female teacher. If you know of any Arabic teachers who can speak English please contact me via my email. 

Thank you!


----------



## hurghadapat

Hirose said:


> Dear reader,
> 
> I am a student who will be travelling to Egypt soon and I am in need of an Arabic tutor/teacher who can teach me Modern Standard Arabic, preferably a female teacher. If you know of any Arabic teachers who can speak English please contact me via my email.
> 
> Thank you!



Your PM facilities will not be enabled until you have made 5 posts and duplicate posts will not count as they will be deleted.


----------

